# Neve em Guimarães



## tozequio (26 Fev 2006 às 02:32)

Aqui vai um texto bem interessante que revela o quanto era normal ao longo dos tempos a queda de neve em Guimarães   

"No extraordinário diário vimaranense que o paleógrafo João Lopes de Faria nos legou, encontram-se diversas notícias de nevões em terras de Guimarães. Por exemplo:

03 de Fevereiro 1684: Cai extraordinária quantidade de neve, que atingiu grande altura, levantando-se também furiosa ventania que causou enormes estragos, destruiu e lançou por terra corpulentas árvores.

11 de Fevereiro 1695: Na capa de pergaminho de uma nota do tabelião Nicolau de Abreu, pela parte de dentro, está escrito o seguinte: "A 11 de Fevereiro de 1695 foi o ano (deveria dizer o dia?) da maior neve que houve há muitos anos e assim o afirmam homens de muita idade e entanto que desceram muitos lobos cá para baixo e um chegou à Madrôa e viu muita gente e foi pelo campo da Honra às Lameiras do Palhares e aí o viu Francisco Borges Peixoto da quinta de Laços.”

14 de Janeiro 1830: "Apareceu, logo de manhã, tudo coberto de folheca." P. L.

26 de Dezembro 1836 "Ao amanhecer apareceu tudo coberto de neve, de maneira que estavam os telhados das casas, as ruas, terreiros e montes todos brancos. Não havia exemplo de uma camada de neve tão grande desde Janeiro de 1829 em que houve uma igual, e da qual se supôs a quase extinção da ferrugem (bicho) das oliveiras, tendo desde então dado as oliveiras bastante azeite, o que há muitos anos não tinha acontecido, muito principalmente nesta província do Minho, onde muitos lavradores tinham cortado os seus olivais por lhe não darem azeite". P. L.

11 de Abril 1837: Caiu por espaço de algumas horas uma tão grande quantidade de neve, a que chamam folheca, que cobriu todos os montes e se não fosse a chuva que se lhe seguiu custaria muito a derreter, fazendo um frio intensíssimo. As pessoas que tinham sido atacadas de gripe continuavam a passar incomodadas por causa do frio, o qual tinha sido tão continuado, que só apenas no fim de Março é que tinham havido alguns dias em que o tempo esteve mais macio. Por este tempo ainda estavam, uma parte das vides por arrebentar e as que tinham arrebentado ou eram de casta ou eram das que estavam abrigadas. Os poucos gomos de vide que haviam estavam amarelos. Os poucos centeios que tinham espigado, tinham sido queimados pela neve e, em geral, havia poucas ervas porque o Inverno tinha sido muito seco e tinha havido muitas neves. PL

3 de Abril 1847: De manhã apareceu tudo coberto de neve, levando bastante tempo a derreter e havendo um intensíssimo frio. Toda a gente se admirou de haver tanta neve e tão tarde. Em algumas partes a neve subiu acima de 2 palmos de altura.

24 de Agosto 1850: Neste dia caiu neve em Guimarães e nos dias seguintes houve calor.

13 de Fevereiro 1853: Neste dia e nos dois seguintes caiu no concelho grande quantidade de neve, que atingiu altura de 2 palmos.

17 de Fevereiro 1853: Lê-se no Braz Tisana - Guimarães, 17 de Fevereiro. Hoje está um dia muito lindo; mas a neve por enquanto vai resistindo ao sol. Os males que a neve tem causado são muito graves. Em Basto está o povo fechado nas casas, pois consta que a neve ali tem a altura de homem: é certo que nem o correio tem vindo. Para os sítios de Barroso parece que morreram três almocreves, bem como as cavalgaduras, todos gelados. Para os lados de Fafe foi a neve tanta que três dias se não pôde sair para fora das casas, muitas das quais se alagaram e caíram, bem como oliveiras, laranjeiras e outras árvores que não puderam com o peso da neve. Em Pentieiros (Guimarães) consta que morreu um almocreve com as cavalgaduras enterradas na neve. Para os sítios da Serra de Santa Catarina os vizinhos tiveram de fazer buracos nas casas para puderem passar o comer uns dos outros e o mesmo aconteceu para os lados de Abação. Do Marão ainda nada se sabe, só sim dos lobos virem de lá fugindo. Enfim, não obstante o dia lindo de hoje, os montes, os campos e os telhados estão cobertos de neve. Teme-se muito que morra o gado com fome por não poder pastar. - Há já bastantes acções de 1.000$000 réis cada uma para a construção do novo teatro.

25 de Janeiro 1880: Desde o meio-dia à meia hora da tarde caiu folheca abundantemente. A Penha ficou toda branca de neve, o termómetro marcava dentro, em casa, 10 graus centígrados.

8 de Janeiro 1889: Das 3 às 4 e meia da tarde caiu tanta folheca que chegou nas ruas a ter 4 dedos de altura, e depois choveu muito que a derreteu toda.

7 de Janeiro 1895: Caiu muita folheca: a Penha ficou toda branca.

8 de Fevereiro 1898: Às 8 horas da manhã caiu tanta folheca que cobriu o monte da Penha até S. Roque.

2 de Fevereiro 1902: Domingo. - De manhã houve grande nevada que caindo em pequenos flocos e com a atmosfera seca, deu causa a um fenómeno deslumbrante. Às 11 horas da manhã o regimento nº 20 de infantaria, com mais de 200 homens, saía da missa na igreja de S. Francisco e seguia para o quartel pelo Toural, produziu-se um destes quadros que poucas e raras vezes se presenciam, marchando o regimento sobre uma chuva de flores brancas que em grande quantidade atapetava o chão e se penduravam dos bonés, ombros e fardas dos militares produzindo um efeito fantástico. Na 2ª feira de manhã e durante a noite novas quedas de neve se produziram em tamanha abundância que os telhados pareciam todos enormes, cobrindo por completo as casas; a Penha esteve encantadora. Alguns carros das carreiras de Braga e Basto não saíram e os que de lá vieram chegaram muito mais tarde e os cavalos cansadíssimos. Tiraram-se algumas vistas fotográficas da cidade. Dizia-se que desde 1854 não houvera igual. Em algumas ruas atingiu 5 centímetros.

11 de Fevereiro 1906: A Penha esteve coberta de neve.

1 de Março 1908: Neste dia, de manhã, e também no dia seguinte de manhã, apareceu a Penha coberta de neve, desde o Senhor dos Serôdios até à Fonte Santa.

27 de Janeiro 1915: Desde as 6 até às 7 da manhã caiu neve em abundância que atingiu 5 centímetros de altura; era uma delícia ver os montes, nos quais se conservou 8 dias, árvores e telhados tudo coberto de neve. As serras do Gerês, Marão, Lameira cobertas com grande altura.

Fonte: Efemérides Vimaranenses, de João Lopes de Faria, manuscrito da Biblioteca da Sociedade Martins Sarmento"

tirado de http://sarmento.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/2006/01/_em_guimaraes_t.html

essa da neve em Agosto é que me deixou


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 02:37)

Uau tozéquio, que reliquia!! Espectacular essas efemérides de tempos que já lá vão! 

No entanto, pelo menos durante a pequena idade do gelo a neve era concerteza bem comum em Guimarães!


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 03:08)

Realmente uma preciosidade tozequio, obrigado por nos entregares tão boas leituras!

O que eram os invernos!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 17:12)

Parabens tozequio pela informação disponibilizada.

Já repararam que apesar da frequência da Neve não há registos nessas efemérides de cair nem Outrubro, Novembro ou Dezembro.
Será que podemos afirmar que o verdadeiro inverno começava em Janeiro e prolongava-se até Abril?


----------



## Iceberg (6 Jun 2006 às 20:08)

Parabéns por este fantástico relato dos tempos antigos por nossas terras. E que tempos esses, hoje parecem retirados de um conto de fantasia, nevar com essa frequência.  

Já agora, a que se referem exactamente quando indicam o termo "folheca" !?

Essa de 24 de Agosto deixa-me pasmado. Às vezes, os relatos históricos contêm imprecisões, era bom poder confirmar esse dado. Notem que esse ano de 1860 está muito próximo do chamado "ano sem verão" que ocorreu um pouco por todo o mundo, em virtude da mega-erupção do vulcão "Tambora".

Há algum tempo atrás, li já não sei muito bem onde, um relato histórico da chegada do monarca português (julgo que era no século XVII ou XVIII) a Lisboa, no regresso de uma das suas visitas ao estrangeiro, e nesse dia, em Lisboa estava a nevar. A crónica chegou ao ponto de informar que nesse ano tinha nevado em Lisboa 7 (sete) vezes. E parecia-me um relato fidedigno. Imaginem só, sete vezes a nevar em Lisboa, apenas um ano, agora transponham isso para o Norte do País, vamos lá imaginar, talvez umas doze, treze vezes num Inverno, dava quase 3 nevadas por mês, talvez mais. Impressionante, sem dúvida. Era bom termos um relato destes sobre Braga, será que alguém tem informações sobre nevadas em Braga, talvez o GranNevada


----------



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 14:55)

O Minho tinha feito um relatório sobre os nevões nos últimos anos em Brga, mas desapareceu tudo quando o fórum foi abaixo


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 16:48)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Parabéns por este fantástico relato dos tempos antigos por nossas terras. E que tempos esses, hoje parecem retirados de um conto de fantasia, nevar com essa frequência.
> 
> Já agora, a que se referem exactamente quando indicam o termo "folheca" !?
> 
> ...


A história ajuda a climatologia e essa altura era a pequena idade do gelo que depois nos fins do sec. XVIII e XiX veio um ciclo mais quente com relatos de temperaturas elevadas!
o " Tripeiro " um excelente registo!


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2006 às 19:25)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> O Minho tinha feito um relatório sobre os nevões nos últimos anos em Brga, mas desapareceu tudo quando o fórum foi abaixo



Não fui eu foi o GranNevada...
Mas acho que guardei numa folha Excel todos os dias em que nevou em Braga.
Vou ver e depois coloco...


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2006 às 23:25)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Não fui eu foi o GranNevada...
> Mas acho que guardei numa folha Excel todos os dias em que nevou em Braga.
> Vou ver e depois coloco...



Minho, estou ansioso pelos teus dados dessa folha de cálculo, acerca dos nevões em Braga. Já agora, alguém tem registos de nevões no Porto.

Minho, não te esqueças, agradeço-te imenso ...


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2006 às 23:38)

Iceberg, no relatório climático de Jan do I.M.:

"A única ocorrência de neve em Setúbal reporta a 22 de Janeiro de 1950 e em Lisboa data de 1 e 2 de Fevereiro de 1954. No entanto e na década de 40 de referir *a ocorrência de neve em Lisboa em 25 de Dezembro de 1944, Janeiro de 1945, dias 12, 13, 14 e 16* e em 27 de Janeiro de 1947."

5 dias de neve em Lisboa no mesmo inverno! De referir que nesse mesmo inverno se bateram alguns recordes absolutos de temperatura, entre os quais o de Bragança.


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2006 às 00:10)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Minho, estou ansioso pelos teus dados dessa folha de cálculo, acerca dos nevões em Braga. Já agora, alguém tem registos de nevões no Porto.
> 
> Minho, não te esqueças, agradeço-te imenso ...





Tenho aqui os gráficos:

Queda de neve ao longo dos anos em estudo






Queda de neve por meses


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2006 às 00:12)

No primeiro gráfico  podes ver como a quantidade de anos sem neve aumentou acentuadamente nos últimos 20 anos.
No segundo gráfico estatísticamente podes contar com neve em Braga em Janeiro, Fevereiro e Dezembro e execpionalmente em Abril....


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:25)

Bem através de entrevista aos mais idosos e a familiares, muitos deles já desaparecidos, lembram bem a década de 40 e em especial o ano de 1945 onde efectuei registos de massíva queda de neve em quase todo o país e existiam muitas mortes associadas já na altura, e que desde a década de 60 que notaram uma forte tendência de falta de ocorrência de queda de neve!
 bem isso daqui a uns anos pode mudar  
Bons dados a guardar, boa Minho!


----------



## Kirós (4 Ago 2006 às 17:26)

> 24 de Agosto 1850: Neste dia caiu neve em Guimarães e nos dias seguintes houve calor



    

increible, a que altura esta guimaraes sobre el nivel del mar y mais o menos por donde esta? la he buscado en internet mas nao la localizo


Um abraço


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2006 às 21:05)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> increible, a que altura esta guimaraes sobre el nivel del mar y mais o menos por donde esta? la he buscado en internet mas nao la localizo
> 
> 
> Um abraço




+- a 200msnm fica ao lado de Braga.
Aqui tens a coordenadas exactas para veres no GE:
 41°26'44.24"N   8°17'50.57"W


----------



## Iceberg (6 Ago 2006 às 00:24)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem através de entrevista aos mais idosos e a familiares, muitos deles já desaparecidos, lembram bem a década de 40 e em especial o ano de 1945 onde efectuei registos de massíva queda de neve em quase todo o país e existiam muitas mortes associadas já na altura, e que desde a década de 60 que notaram uma forte tendência de falta de ocorrência de queda de neve!
> bem isso daqui a uns anos pode mudar
> Bons dados a guardar, boa Minho!



Seringador, o que entendes por massiva queda de neve?

Podes especificar esses dados, e concretizar em que locais caiu neve, qual a intensidade, duração, etc.?


----------



## Kirós (6 Ago 2006 às 11:43)

Minho disse:
			
		

> +- a 200msnm fica ao lado de Braga.
> Aqui tens a coordenadas exactas para veres no GE:
> 41°26'44.24"N   8°17'50.57"W



  solo 200  

O brigado


----------

